# remington 788 stock



## scope rash (Nov 4, 2009)

i have a remington 788, the stock has a very ugly finish to it, in guess that model was an cheaper version model than the 700 .i'm looking for another stock for it, will a 700 stock fit it? if so how much are the synthstocks and wooden stocks and  where would i be able to find one?   has anybody ever replaced this model stock or refinished it before?please help     thanks


----------



## BIG RANDY (Nov 4, 2009)

A 700 stock is a different animal. Ram Line makes a replacement synthetic stock for about $70 if I remember correctly. Available at midwayusa.com.


----------



## O-Country (Nov 4, 2009)

*788*

I have several of these and they all have stocks with weak finish so I sanded mine down burnt in different designs and then urithaned over them.The wood is good they just need refinishing.


----------



## ScottD (Nov 4, 2009)

replaced mine with a 3 color laminate stock from Richards Microfit.  Looks fgreat.


----------



## roberto mervici (Nov 4, 2009)

Ram Line syntetic stock are very good value for the money.
 Very little or no work required depend if you want to glass bed the action or no, if you choose glass bedding need to rough up the inside to give the arcaglass or gel a better grip also need to build a little dam with mastic at about one inch past the action in the barrel channel . 
Microfit offer a wide variety of style and colors of laminated wood, however be prepared to invest time in fitting, sanding and finishing but if you are not in the hurry the final product is superb. Here two stock that I did: the Ram is for my .270 Win. build on a brazilian mauser action with the first trial target at 200 yards, the Microfit is linseed oil finish on a Browning .338 win. mag.
________
roberto


----------



## GunDog (Nov 4, 2009)

Check on ebay. You can do a search on Remington 788 and they should come up. The ramline and the wood thumbholes are there. If you don't like what ya find I also have some other links to some 788 stocks. PM me and I'll locate them and shoot'em to ya. I have a few 788's around here and really like'um alot. There are two different action lenths on these rifles. Long and short, be sure to order the right lenth. Good luck with your project.......


----------



## rocket2015 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have one and simply stripped the finish down and stained it in a natural with a clear top coat. Many refer the 788 as the best gun that Remington made. It is a very accruate gun out of the box and a natural born tack driver with the right person pulling the trigger


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 14, 2009)

Ebay 

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=remington+788&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## cmshoot (Nov 14, 2009)

I kept the factory stock on my 788, just refinished it and glass-bedded it.  My .308 788 will cloverleaf 3 GA Arms 165grn NBT's at 100yds, and has been doing it consistently for 13 years now.


----------

